
America Never Liked Kale - laurex
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/09/why-kale/599041/
======
lacker
Personally I like kale salad a lot. Plain kale can be a bit bitter but If you
make a lemon-based dressing, mix it into the salad, and leave it in the fridge
for half an hour or more, then it works out great.

